# Permits



## TTS (Aug 23, 2007)

Just to let you guys know, you need to have a permit in certain states of the USA, to own a Desert tortoise.


----------



## Josh (Aug 23, 2007)

FYI Californians, you can get a permit at the following places:
CTTC Permit System
CA Dept. Fish and Game contact info


----------



## Jentortmom (Aug 23, 2007)

IN AZ you go to the game and fish. Just an FYI they do a Desert Tortoise adoption once a year, if you are looking for one and you are in AZ.


----------

